

New Study Finds That More Attractive Students Have Higher GPAs - FollowSteph3
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-study-finds-that-more-attractive-students-have-higher-gpas-2013-12

======
Bill_Dimm
Original article has much more detail:
[http://healthland.time.com/2013/12/10/teachers-give-
better-g...](http://healthland.time.com/2013/12/10/teachers-give-better-
grades-to-more-attractive-students-study/)

